# More informative than Clarksons farm program



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well yeah, but not as funny.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But it's free Terry.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I no longer find him funny just annoying, more so when he puts on his noel coward voice and mannerisms.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

O well you can’t please everyone, each to their own.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

But the Clarkson program was generally hilarious as long as you didnt take it to seriously. I was talking to the farmer here who reckons Clarkson paid £11m for that farm and its now worth £16m. Mind you it might be worth about sixteen quid by the time he's finished with it 

I was watching them here on our field up at Flamborough a couple days ago bailing the Haylage. Blimey its come along a bit since I did a bit on the farm in the 80s. Big tractor comes along and cuts it all, then comes back and a machine heaps it into rows, then the bailer machine comes which is massive now compared to what they used to be and produces these massive round bails, then another tractor comes along with an even bigger machine that goes around the bail and then these brilliant propeller things quickly wrap the whole bail up which is the size of a small car in plastic wrapping. All done very quickly. I can remember the old four stone bails that we used to have to stack by hand. Mind you it built up muscles.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Rape and wheat (probably barley as well) have been harvested here and the fields are being ploughed. 

The field where the rape was is already green with the self set rape.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the program is great, it is informative (we need to know about farming and how they have to jump through hoops etc) and Kaleb is born star, the bloody big oaf is the downside, I hope they do another series, I'll watch that and continue to try and ignore the baffoon.



Buffoon is deliberately misspelled so as not to offend real buffoons.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I really enjoyed that  Surrounded as we are by fields of wheat, barley and oil seed rape it is great to know more about the process. Chris was chatting to Mark the farmer yesterday who was cutting verges. Apparently he was combining away on the barley and the dew just suddenly went bam and pushed up the moisture so much that he had to stop. I presume this was late the night before. He had a combine problem and the local supplier wanted £750 for the part to fix it. Told Mark that it would be several days due to it having to come from Europe. Mark phoned around and got one for two hundred odd quid from Sunderland or somewhere!
I was surprised by one thing on the video and that was the use of Roundup. I thought that they were not allowed to use it any more?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might not be the same thing Pat.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

He did say Glyphosphate which is Roundup, Kev. Perhaps you can still use it if you are a big beefy farmer and, supposedly, know what you are doing. Chris is just telling me that it was going to be banned due to an American law suit over cancer. The case is, apparently, being appealed so we can still buy it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh, every day's a skool day.


----------

